# Minnesota PE application with NCEES record - timeline/process?



## engyare

Can anyone tell me a timeline for the MN PE application? I took the exam in another state but applied for the initial license thru the Minnesota board. I just wanted to know how long does the whole process take from sending the application to issuing a license number? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Noliver

I also applied to MN for my initial license, having taken the FE in Minnesota and the PE in Wisconsin. My application and fee went in mid August 2021, I got a letter in mid October indicating that I was qualified, and now needed to pay the license fee. My license was issued 2 days after I mailed the second check, but took 5 more days to show up on the online portal and a week or two longer to arrive in the mail.


----------

